

7 habits I learned to become more efficient programmer - ennovates
http://www.nainomics.in/2011/12/7-habits-of-efficient-programmers.html

======
akarambir
This article is also quite informative [http://web-development-
digest.com/2011/coding-2/15-good-prog...](http://web-development-
digest.com/2011/coding-2/15-good-programming-habits/4)

------
rorrr
You talk about indentation and spacing, yet your blog post is formatted like
crap.

